# Additional option on threads?



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Kev et al,

Something I have thought about since getting broadband is the option to see all posts on a thread at a time by having an 'all' option. I.E. Page 1 2 3 4 5 6 all

The BM3W site has it and it saves having to go from page to page. I would keep the page number option so you can see just the last few posts if you have a particular interest in a thread.

What de ya think? : [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

John


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Ummm... so what you're asking for is on the main TT forum, down the bottom would be "1 2 3 ... 145 *all*"
???
And by pressing the "all" link would generate a page that has _all_ the threads from the main TT forum displayed on one page?? all (currently) 2900 threads??

Sorry - can't do that.
The index page is generated dynamically by the server each time someone goes back to the index page - by having the server generate such a huge page then resources would be taken away fromother users activity - posting, searching etc and would end up with timeout errors 

Sorry :-/


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Ummm... so what you're asking for is on the main TT forum, down the bottom would be "1 2 3 Â ... Â 145 *all*"
> ???
> And by pressing the "all" link would generate a page that has _all_ the threads from the main TT forum displayed on one page?? all (currently) 2900 threads??


Kev,

I think he means that you'd have all pages of a particular thread showing at once, not ALL pages of ALL threads, ie. all 50, say, replies to a thread would be viewed on one page by scrolling, rather than by flicking through pages 1-6, say, of that thread.

At least that's what I THINK he's saying :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

ahhhhhh :-[
hmmm, sounds possible... I'll have a look.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Kev,

Sorry if I wasn't too clear! Neil is right I mean each individual thread. Many now span up to 10 pages with the odd one (Revo) more.

If you had not been to the site for a few days, perish the thought, then you could see the whole thread with one click.

Go to www.bm3w.co.uk and see what I mean. You might want to hide your IP address first to save any embarrassment   

John


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Handy tip - if you want to read EVERYTHING from scratch in a long thread (without all the graphics)

Hit reply, then scroll down after the "reply" box, et voila.... every post showing on one page, one after the other without the sig pics!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Another way is just to press the print symbol, and the entire thread comes up in a new window without sig pics etc. ;D


----------

